
Ask HN: Who should I follow on Twitter? - inoda
I&#x27;ve had difficulty &quot;getting into&quot; Twitter, but I can see other people in the industry can derive real benefits like learning, getting exposed to new ideas, keeping up to date on industry happenings, etc.<p>I&#x27;d like to give it another shot with a curated list of accounts to follow.<p>I work primarily on web apps but am open to learning about other things in the tech space.<p>Who would you recommend following?
======
ColinWright
Nothing comes for free, you will need to work on it ...

1\. Do a search on terms that interest you;

2\. Pick a few names and follow them;

3\. See who they re-tweet, and follow them;

After a week ...

4\. Pick a pointless tweet, and unfollow that person;

5\. Do that again until you are following half as many people;

6\. Lather, rinse, repeat.

After 2 months, write a blog post about who you're now following, and submit
the link here.

------
sarcasmatwork
People or topics you want to read about 280 chars at a time.

When I used twitter, I'd follow people like Joe Rogan, or political people.

------
catacombs
A good start: Pick someone you admire and comb through his or hers follow
list.

